# Eheim 2260 intake



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

i have just purchased a 2260 that came with the green intake , the pipe work in my tank is black , i have ordered the bits to make a 25mm intake , what i would like to ask is ,do people think that i could use a 16mm to 25mm y connector so that i could connect the twin intakes (eheim 2080 intakes) i have now to the single 25 pipe work of the 2260
cheers


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you asking if you can use just the 2080 intake strainers attached to a wye connector and then to a 25mm intake pipe for the 2260 filter? If so, I don't see a problem with that.

Have you considered just spray painting the stock Eheim green pipe and intake strainer with black spray paint instead?


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

thanks for your reply, i had thought of spraying the stock intake but its far to large to fit in the space i have on the tank, i have ordered a y connector to try the 2080 intakes on the 2260 , the reason i wish to try the 2260 is the suction on the 2080 intake's is poor and a lot of fish waste just floats by the strainer , i am hoping that with the 2260 there is a lot more suction, i have also ordered the 1260 impeller cover to turn it in to a 2262 
cheers
chris


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

OK. I just checked online and it appears the Eheim 2080 intake strainer is the same size as the Eheim 2217 strainer, if that is correct, I don't see a problem.

As far as substituting the 1260 impeller cover with the 1262 impeller cover (I assume that is what you meant), don't expect to see much improvement in suction, at least in my opinion. The 1260 pump is 65 watts and the 1262 pump is 80 watts and I would think that makes more of a difference than the impeller cover.

I often hear the complaint that fish waste just seems to float by canister filter intake strainers and it is probably true, I never really pay that much attention to it because eventually it will either make it to the filter or collect in a spot in the tank where it can easily be removed by siphoning or vacuuming it out. This is probably why a lot of people resort to using power-heads or circulating pumps to stir up the debris.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks
I have read quite a lot about the impellor cover from a 1262 been put on a 1260 pump and the flow increasing by quite a lot , there is a lot of information on a few of the reef forums and photo's showing the 2 different covers all the part numbers point to the same pump body been used and the only difference is the impellor cover, 
What is the suction like on your 2260 and 2262 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have the 2260 + 2262 intakes behind my DIY background on my 220G tank so I can't really notice how the suction appears. I installed 2" high x 5" long pieces of egg crate (lighting diffuser) in the bottom of the background to allow any debris to be drawn behind the background. I also have a fair amount of rock piles in the tank and I rarely notice any debris sitting on the substrate.

When my 125G tank was up, I used a 2260 and FX5 on opposite ends of the tank and also noticed little debris on the substrate.

I do use darker colored substrate and background on my tanks so it's possible that I don't notice any stuff in the tank.

I went back and reviewed some of your posts and I assume this project is for your 5' long 100G tank with the two 2080's, correct?


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes that's the tank I a going to use it on, remove 1 of the 2080's and replace with the 2260, I am going to use the 2080 for biological filtration and the 2260 for mechanical , do you think this would be OK ,

I have a spray bar on each of the 2080's, I was going to extend one of the spray bays to nearly the full length of the tank and run that on the 2260 and fit a nozzel or one of the eheim power diffusers part number 4005651 fitted to the ehiem ball joint part number 4005600 on the remaining 2080 how does this sound 
Cheers


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your plan sounds reasonable for both solutions above. I do recommend still having some type of mechanical media in your 2080 to avoid prematurely fouling the bio-media.

I just wanted to add that I did make a long spraybar for my 2262 filter using 1/2" PVC pipe. It runs along the front of my 72" long tank and the small size allows it to be hidden by the tank trim. The only place you can see it is along the short end of the tank. I didn't paint that portion of it but once it builds up with algae and diatoms, it isn't too noticeable. My tank has 2 plastic cross bars and I just drilled small holes in it and used short SS screws and appropriate size Eheim clamps to secure the spray bar.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice ,will post some photos later
Cheers
Chris


----------

